# Pokemon Best Wishes



## KuRensan (Aug 26, 2010)

New trailer of Pokemon Best wishes
Ash with new clothes
pikachu's Weird Iron Tail


----------



## mameks (Aug 26, 2010)

link
It look so lolsworthy


----------



## Toader (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like ass.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 27, 2010)

Ash's eyes look more animeish, and I didn't see Team Rocket


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2010)

Fixed.



			
				SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> New trailer of Pokemon Best wishes
> Ash with new clothes
> pikachu's Weird Iron Tail


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> link
> It look so lolsworthy


Ha, you can say that again.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh I Liked the Hoenn clothes better


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 27, 2010)

ash's female friend clothes arnt skimpy enough, and now he seems to have a gay fanboy of his following him around



			
				N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Ash's eyes look more animeish, and I didn't see Team Rocket


dont worry first ep: team rocketz will attempt to steal pikachuz but one of the people they meet will cause massive damage to what ever random crap team rocketz bought from acme corp and free pikachuz, then pikachuz will fry everything and send team rocketz packing *(until next episode which they will do the exact same thing again)*


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 27, 2010)

Iris is so moe and cute, she also looks her age, and Dento is a bishie not my cup of tea.  Ash is still there which although it's a very bad sign, there may be hope for the series if it's done right.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ash's female friend clothes arnt skimpy enough, and now he seems to have a gay fanboy of his following him around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now I don't have to watch the entire season.

But, what about the 2 episodes where they have to team up to take down something else? When will they take place?


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 27, 2010)

.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 27, 2010)

the background of the promo pic reminds me of digimon. but now there are alot of things from ash's gestures to the comic style and art direction that suggest a refresh for everything.


----------

